# puppies just born



## steve6610 (Oct 19, 2007)

had the pleasure of watching our little girl have her 5 puppies today, not bad, last time she had 2 and ended up at the vets, this time she did it all on her own, 

enjoy the pics, 

they are shi t -zu x 's........






















and the proud dad......... ummm can you tell he hates camera's,


----------



## scorps (Oct 19, 2007)

i thought you said your dog just gave birth not a long hair rat hahahahahaha jokes ( im a bull breed owner)


----------



## Khagan (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats  hope all goes well. Its always fun when your dog has pups worst part is parting with them when its time for them to go D: specially when youve had to hand raise them.


----------



## pavlova (Oct 19, 2007)

Awww Congrats steve on the new bundles of Joy.
They are soo cute


----------



## Riley (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome! congrats. what type?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 19, 2007)

Awwwww more puppies to look after til they go to new home's crying whingy yappy puppies LOL reminds me of a certain someone


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 19, 2007)

congrats steve very cute


----------



## Radar (Oct 19, 2007)

What, you breed dogs as well? 
Very nice, hope they stay healthy.


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 19, 2007)

they are shi t -zu x 's........

ummm i said puppies just born, :lol: i prefer larger dogs, but these aren't mine, but i can tell you nobody gets on my properity without us knowing, 

trust me, we can't move them to new homes quick enough, haha, because in about 4 to 5 weeks we will have our other f/m drop her puppies and she has 6 to 7 every time, and yes, she is already gravid, :lol: 

thanks pav, she did well this time, and crystal will be due in about 4 to 5 weeks,


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 19, 2007)

rednut said:


> What, you breed dogs as well?
> Very nice, hope they stay healthy.



:lol: yes, but not mine, i just live with them, :lol:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 19, 2007)

My mum had a pure bred Sh itsu someone dumped her on our property when we lied in darwin when she was 6 weeks old ... This was when i was in my early teens waiting for the bus heard a puppy crying there she was under some bark on the ground so my excuse of having the day off her name was mindi she was a ugly but cute dog but she got hit by a car we paid like $2500 to get her fixed but she slowly lost the use of her legs and was doing things she didnt know she was doing we had to get her put down she was 5yrs old the day of her death


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 19, 2007)

*resists the urge to say "python dinner sized"*


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 19, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> *resists the urge to say "python dinner sized"*



haha very funny, like i wasn't expecting at least one snake food comment, don't u think i say the same thing, but at $400.00 each thats a lot of real snake food you could buy for every puppy, hmmm lets say about 80 to 100 large rats per puppy, :shock:......................


----------



## asis (Oct 19, 2007)

Hybrids :shock:


----------



## Miss B (Oct 19, 2007)

Are they hybrids? :shock:


----------



## Khagan (Oct 19, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Are they hybrids? :shock:



Yes they should be stuck in the freezer asap!


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 19, 2007)

cute


----------



## Radar (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, in that bottom photo, can I see a chickens head out the door or are my eyes going stupid? (catching up with the rest of my body  )


----------



## Leigh (Oct 19, 2007)

nice puppies, we used to breed chihuahuas (mouthfull) and they were always the best as puppies. even the smell was better. do you ever keep any or sell them all?


----------



## grim adventures (Oct 19, 2007)

awww... bootyful 
congrats


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey red, :shock: looks like it, i'm thinking it is one of the door stoppers we use, :lol:

hi leigh, at the moment we don't keep any, we are dogged out, but soon we will keep one when the parents get a bit older, 

thanks grim............


----------



## tan (Oct 20, 2007)

AAAWWW, nice work Mr Bug


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 20, 2007)

tan said:


> AAAWWW, nice work Mr Bug



thanks tan, but the credit is all sasha's, :lol::lol:


----------

